# Pionner iControlAV5



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Just saw the new (to me) Pioneer iControlAV5 app is available. I've used the 2013 vers. but not much. Just easier to pick up the remote. Some nice functions though.

I did a quick search and found the Application and Use Guide for iPhone/iPod touch sorta buried on the Japanese site:

*iControlAV5 iPhone/iPod Touch* http://pioneer.jp/support/soft/iapp_icontrolav5/en.html

*iControlAV2013 for comparison:* http://pioneer.jp/support/soft/iapp_icontrolav2013/en.html

*iPad Apps:*
http://pioneer.jp/support/soft/iapp_icontrolav5ipad/en.html
http://pioneer.jp/support/soft/iapp_icontrolav2013ipad/en.html

The Android apps should behave similarly.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like it isn't compatible with my old HTC Desire.


----------

